# [SOLVED] iwl3945 ucode not being loaded?

## UX.MAN

Hello all,

I've been trying to configure my wireless card for the past days following this guide:

 *Quote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

 

I have an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wireless card, so I decided to install sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode. This particular package is masked due to the integration of this firmware into the package sys-kernel/linux-firmware. I tried both sys-kernel/linux-firmware and sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode, both living the following file:

```
# ls -la /lib/firmware

total 156

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 Mar  9 15:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root   4096 Mar  9 15:59 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 150100 Mar  9 15:59 iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
```

We ever I try to list the available wireless networks (again, tried both sys-kernel/linux-firmware and sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode) with wicd, no networks are shown.Last edited by UX.MAN on Wed Apr 02, 2014 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Please post the output of dmesg, so we can see any error messages and your kernel .config file.

wgetpaste will help you, provided you can get internet without your wireless.

----------

## UX.MAN

[code:1:a67c52608a][    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.7.9-gentoo (root@markspot) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.11, pie-0.5.2) ) #13 SMP Sat Mar 9 16:46:30 ART 2013

[    0.000000] Command line: 

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009f7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000dc000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007fecffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fed0000-0x000000007fee2fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fee3000-0x000000007fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed003ff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed14000-0x00000000fed19fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed8ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC    /30D2, BIOS F.58      06/16/2008

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7fed0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-D7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D8000-DBFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   DC000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07FF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000f8520-0x000f852f] mapped at [ffff8800000f8520]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x7fecffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x7fdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x7fe00000-0x7fecffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x7fecffff @ [mem 0x1fffc000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f8480 00024 (v02 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 000000007fed5b17 0007C (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 000000007fedfc6c 000F4 (v03 HP     30CC     06040000 ALAN 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 000000007fed703c 08BBC (v01 HP     30D2     06040000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 000000007fee2fc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 000000007fedfd60 00038 (v01 HP     30D2     06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 000000007fedfd98 0003C (v01 HP     30D2     06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TMOR 000000007fedfdd4 00026 (v01 HP     30CC     06040000 PTL  00000003)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 000000007fedfdfa 00068 (v01 HP     30D2     06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 000000007fedfe62 00028 (v01 HP     30D2     06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 000000007fedfe8a 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed6d5f 002DD (v01 HP     30D2     00001000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed611f 0025F (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed6079 000A6 (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed5b93 004E6 (v01  HP     30D2    00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000007fecffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x7fecffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0x7fecc000-0x7fecffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0001ffffff] PMD -> [ffff88007d600000-ffff88007f5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fecffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 523871

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3913 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 8124 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 511764 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff88007fc00000 s78272 r8192 d24128 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s78272 r8192 d24128 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515677

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 2041220k/2095936k available (7128k kernel code, 452k absent, 54264k reserved, 5860k data, 7128k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=2.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:512 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2593.740 MHz processor

[    0.001004] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5187.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=2593740)

[    0.002003] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002143] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002264] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.002387] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002512] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.003829] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.004490] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.004805] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.004926] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.005024] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.005143] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.005262] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.005385] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.005508] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.005630] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 4, 4MB 4

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 256, 2MB 0, 4MB 32

tlb_flushall_shift: -1

[    0.006024] Freeing SMP alternatives: 28k freed

[    0.006161] ACPI: Core revision 20120913

[    0.009483] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.019673] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9500  @ 2.60GHz (fam: 06, model: 17, stepping: 06)

[    0.021000] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, 4-deep LBR, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.021000] ... version:                2

[    0.021000] ... bit width:              40

[    0.021000] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.021000] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.021000] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.021001] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.021120] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.021545] smpboot: Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 OK

[    0.034018] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.034140] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (10374.96 BogoMIPS)

[    0.035053] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.035241] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7fed0000-0x7fee2fff] (77824 bytes)

[    0.035290] RTC time: 20:46:05, date: 03/09/13

[    0.036038] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.036173] kworker/u:0 (20) used greatest stack depth: 5680 bytes left

[    0.036173] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.036173] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.036205] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.049600] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.056089] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.057077] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.057139] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.057259] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.057379] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.058565] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.060185] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.061067] ACPI Error: [CDW1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    0.061436] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_._OSC] (Node ffff88007d33ea78), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    0.062044] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed69db 002BC (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.062559] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.062800] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 002BC (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.063091] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed637e 005D8 (v01  HP    30D2     00003001 INTL 20061109)

[    0.063593] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.063836] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 005D8 (v01  HP    30D2     00003001 INTL 20061109)

[    0.064237] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed6c97 000C8 (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.064684] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.064928] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 000C8 (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.065303] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fed6956 00085 (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.065806] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.066115] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00085 (v01  HP    30D2     00003000 INTL 20061109)

[    0.066615] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.066737] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.067116] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.074099] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.074228] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.074249] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.075116] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.075722] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.075845] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.076016] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.076140] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.076263] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.076387] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.076510] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.076634] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.076758] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.076882] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.077019] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2a00] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.077061] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:2a01] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.077100] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077150] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:2834] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.077204] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0x1800-0x181f]

[    0.077244] pci 0000:00:1a.1: [8086:2835] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.077297] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0x1820-0x183f]

[    0.077351] pci 0000:00:1a.7: [8086:283a] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.077374] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xf8404800-0xf8404bff]

[    0.077476] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077509] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:284b] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.077530] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf8400000-0xf8403fff 64bit]

[    0.077629] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077656] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:283f] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.077760] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077790] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:2841] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.077894] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.078028] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:2849] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.078131] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.078159] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:2830] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.078213] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]

[    0.078253] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2831] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.078306] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x187f]

[    0.078346] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:2832] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.078400] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1880-0x189f]

[    0.078452] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:2836] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.078475] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xf8404c00-0xf8404fff]

[    0.078578] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.078602] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.078694] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:2815] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.078803] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.078982] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.079008] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 3 PIO at 0380 (mask 0007)

[    0.079237] pci 0000:00:1f.1: [8086:2850] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.079253] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.079264] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.079276] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.079287] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.079298] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x18a0-0x18af]

[    0.079349] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:2829] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.079374] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x18d8-0x18df]

[    0.079386] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x18cc-0x18cf]

[    0.079397] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x18d0-0x18d7]

[    0.079408] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x18c8-0x18cb]

[    0.079420] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x18e0-0x18ff]

[    0.079431] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf8404000-0xf84047ff]

[    0.079494] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.079516] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:283e] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.079532] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x000000ff]

[    0.079572] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1c00-0x1c1f]

[    0.079650] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0427] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.079664] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xce000000-0xceffffff]

[    0.079679] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.079693] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdffffff 64bit]

[    0.079702] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.079713] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.079786] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.080003] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.080006] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcc000000-0xceffffff]

[    0.080010] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.080170] pci 0000:02:00.0: [8086:4222] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.080225] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf4000000-0xf4000fff]

[    0.080637] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.080706] pci 0000:02:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.080962] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03]

[    0.081005] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x7fff]

[    0.081009] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]

[    0.081017] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.081076] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 04-07]

[    0.081200] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0xbfff]

[    0.081205] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.081213] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.081300] pci 0000:08:00.0: [10ec:8136] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.081324] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.081366] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf8000fff 64bit]

[    0.081413] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.081521] pci 0000:08:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.081522] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.081548] pci 0000:08:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.081737] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[    0.081861] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.081866] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.082038] pci 0000:09:09.0: [1180:0832] type 00 class 0x0c0010

[    0.082060] pci 0000:09:09.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf8100000-0xf81007ff]

[    0.082157] pci 0000:09:09.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.082159] pci 0000:09:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082181] pci 0000:09:09.1: [1180:0822] type 00 class 0x080500

[    0.082203] pci 0000:09:09.1: reg 10: [mem 0xf8100800-0xf81008ff]

[    0.082299] pci 0000:09:09.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.082301] pci 0000:09:09.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082323] pci 0000:09:09.2: [1180:0843] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.082344] pci 0000:09:09.2: reg 10: [mem 0xf8100c00-0xf8100cff]

[    0.082439] pci 0000:09:09.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.082441] pci 0000:09:09.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082464] pci 0000:09:09.3: [1180:0592] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.082486] pci 0000:09:09.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf8101000-0xf81010ff]

[    0.082583] pci 0000:09:09.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.082585] pci 0000:09:09.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082608] pci 0000:09:09.4: [1180:0852] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.082629] pci 0000:09:09.4: reg 10: [mem 0xf8101400-0xf81014ff]

[    0.082725] pci 0000:09:09.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.082727] pci 0000:09:09.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.082784] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082914] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8100000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.082921] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082923] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082925] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082927] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082929] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082931] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082933] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082935] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.082964] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.083066] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

[    0.083104] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.083136] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.083165] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

[    0.083210] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

[    0.083242]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.083418]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    0.087049] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.088151] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.089163] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.090033] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.091147] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.092147] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.093032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.094032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.095021] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.095196] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.095313] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.095476] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.095476] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    0.096016] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.096020] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.096026] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.096144] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.096144] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.096144] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.096144] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.107516] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.107618] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.107620] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7fed0000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.107636] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.107636] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.108003] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.108126] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.108248] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.108372] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.108500] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.108500] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.108500] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.109021] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.109150] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.109145] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.109145] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.109145] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.112035] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.118599] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.118724] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.119456] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.119459] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.119461] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.119463] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.119465] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.119467] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.119469] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.119473] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.119475] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.119477] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.119479] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.119481] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.119483] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.119485] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.119487] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.119489] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.119491] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.119493] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.119495] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.119497] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.119498] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff window]

[    0.119559] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.119619] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.119621] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff]

[    0.119623] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

[    0.119625] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

[    0.119627] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.119629] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

[    0.119631] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

[    0.119632] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.119695] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.119820] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.119945] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.120111] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.120237] system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.120361] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.120484] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.120606] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.120730] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.120891] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

[    0.120893] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

[    0.120895] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

[    0.120896] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.120899] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.120985] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.120993] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.121049] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.121105] pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    0.121160] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff] has been reserved

[    0.121284] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.121293] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0]

[    0.121303] pnp 00:05: [irq 13]

[    0.121348] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.121358] pnp 00:06: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

[    0.121360] pnp 00:06: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

[    0.121361] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0061]

[    0.121363] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0063]

[    0.121365] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0065]

[    0.121367] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0067]

[    0.121368] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0080]

[    0.121370] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0092]

[    0.121372] pnp 00:06: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

[    0.121374] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0380-0x0383]

[    0.121375] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

[    0.121379] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0800-0x080f]

[    0.121381] pnp 00:06: [io  0x1000-0x107f]

[    0.121383] pnp 00:06: [io  0x1180-0x11bf]

[    0.121384] pnp 00:06: [io  0x1640-0x164f]

[    0.121386] pnp 00:06: [io  0xfe00]

[    0.121451] system 00:06: [io  0x0380-0x0383] has been reserved

[    0.121573] system 00:06: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.121696] system 00:06: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    0.121819] system 00:06: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.121942] system 00:06: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] has been reserved

[    0.122105] system 00:06: [io  0x1640-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.122228] system 00:06: [io  0xfe00] has been reserved

[    0.122351] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.122369] pnp 00:07: [io  0x06a0-0x06af]

[    0.122371] pnp 00:07: [io  0x06b0-0x06ff]

[    0.122422] system 00:07: [io  0x06a0-0x06af] has been reserved

[    0.122546] system 00:07: [io  0x06b0-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    0.122669] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.122677] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.122683] pnp 00:08: [irq 8]

[    0.122730] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.122781] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

[    0.122783] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

[    0.122789] pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

[    0.122840] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.122853] pnp 00:0a: [irq 12]

[    0.122902] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN0138 SYN0100 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.122919] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.123069] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.127855] pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff pref] to [bus 08] add_size 200000

[    0.127870] pci 0000:00:1c.5: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.127875] pci 0000:00:1c.5: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x802fffff pref]

[    0.128067] pci 0000:00:1f.3: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x80300000-0x803000ff]

[    0.128195] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't assign mem pref (size 0x20000)

[    0.128319] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.128446] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.128570] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcc000000-0xceffffff]

[    0.128695] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128874] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-03]

[    0.128997] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x7fff]

[    0.129138] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]

[    0.129264] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129446] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 04-07]

[    0.129568] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0xbfff]

[    0.129695] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.129821] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.130015] pci 0000:08:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x8001ffff pref]

[    0.130191] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[    0.130314] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.130441] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.130566] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x802fffff pref]

[    0.130749] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 09]

[    0.130874] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8100000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.131047] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.131051] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.131053] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.131055] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.131057] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.131059] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.131061] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.131063] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.131065] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.131067] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.131069] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xcc000000-0xceffffff]

[    0.131071] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.131073] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x7fff]

[    0.131075] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]

[    0.131077] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.131079] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0xbfff]

[    0.131081] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.131083] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xf2000000-0xf3ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.131085] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.131087] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.131089] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 [mem 0x80000000-0x802fffff pref]

[    0.131091] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 [mem 0xf8100000-0xf81fffff]

[    0.131093] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.131095] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.131097] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.131099] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.131100] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.131102] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.131104] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 10 [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.131106] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 11 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.131130] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.131612] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.133353] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.133918] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.134119] TCP: reno registered

[    0.134243] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.134382] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.134589] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.134808] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.134932] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.135075] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.135196] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.135343] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x1030

[    0.135345] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.135379] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.135381] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.135451] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.135453] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.135479] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.135481] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.135505] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.135507] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.135571] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.135597] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.142226] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    0.142841] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x10676, pf=0x80, revision=0x60c

[    0.142967] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x10676, pf=0x80, revision=0x60c

[    0.143160] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.143654] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.143788] type=2000 audit(1362861965.142:1): initialized

[    0.161949] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.165221] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.165410] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.166462] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.166593] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.166713] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.166894] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[    0.167234] msgmni has been set to 3986

[    0.167429] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.167863] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.168056] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.168176] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.168299] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.168534] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.168645] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.168784] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.168925] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.169107] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.169284] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.170116] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.170236] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.171099] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    0.171315] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.171526] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.171769] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.171977] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.172220] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.172722] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.172907] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.173124] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.173355] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    0.174783] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.174796] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.174806] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.174812] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.174945] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.178043] [Firmware Bug]: Invalid critical threshold (0)

[    0.178896] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.179033] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THR1] (49 C)

[    0.179265] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.179558] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    0.180552] loop: module loaded

[    0.180885] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.180931] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.180995] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[    0.181189] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ccc 

[    0.181369] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.181914] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.182159] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.183519] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.183722] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8404000 port 0xf8404100 irq 44

[    0.183900] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8404000 port 0xf8404180 irq 44

[    0.184102] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8404000 port 0xf8404200 irq 44

[    0.184382] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.184410] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.184799] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.185253] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    0.185461] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18a0 irq 14

[    0.185586] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18a8 irq 15

[    0.186030] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.186363] r8169 0000:08:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.186546] r8169 0000:08:00.0 eth0: RTL8101e at 0xffffc90000344000, 00:1e:68:56:d2:08, XID 94200000 IRQ 45

[    0.186761] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    0.186939] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    0.242534] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

[    0.242711] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945BG

[    0.242973] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.243114] Registered led device: phy0-led

[    0.243236] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    0.243658] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.243780] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    0.243804] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.243808] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.243985] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.244197] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    0.244322] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=4

[    0.244326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    0.244348] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 0080032 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.248241] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.248243] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.248256] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf8404800

[    0.248382] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    0.254017] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.254157] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.254163] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.254165] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.254288] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.254465] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.254586] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.254709] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    0.254919] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.254922] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.254929] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.254972] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.254975] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.254977] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.255112] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.255232] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.255234] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.255235] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.255237] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.255240] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.255344] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.255395] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.255399] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.255574] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.255761] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.255884] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    0.255889] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    0.255905] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 0080032 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.259776] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.259778] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.259790] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf8404c00

[    0.259914] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    0.265017] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.265171] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.265177] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.265179] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.265303] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.265477] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.265598] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.265720] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.265929] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.265931] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.265937] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.265976] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.265978] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.265979] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266115] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.266236] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.266237] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.266239] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.266240] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.266243] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.266454] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.266530] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.266651] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    0.266688] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.266829] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266832] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.267021] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.267201] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.267326] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.267328] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.267355] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

[    0.267506] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.267511] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.267513] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.267636] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.267812] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.267932] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.268082] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.268287] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.268290] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.268295] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.268334] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.268336] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.268338] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.268463] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.268583] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.268584] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.268586] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.268588] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.268591] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.268628] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.268658] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.268674] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.268677] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.268854] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.269048] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

[    0.269173] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.269175] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.269201] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001820

[    0.269355] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    0.269360] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.269363] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.269487] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.269662] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.269782] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.269906] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    0.270114] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    0.270117] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.270122] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.270161] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.270163] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.270165] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.270286] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.270406] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.270407] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.270409] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.270411] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.270414] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.270424] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.270451] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1a.1

[    0.270468] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.270471] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.270645] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.270826] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.270949] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.270950] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.270969] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001840

[    0.271133] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    0.271138] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    0.271140] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.271264] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.271440] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.271561] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.9-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.271683] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.271883] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    0.271886] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.271890] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.271932] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.271934] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.271936] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.272082] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.272202] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.272204] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.272205] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.272207] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.272210] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.272218] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.272250] ehc

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

Please use a pastebin site - your posts are too big to fit on the forums

----------

## UX.MAN

Sorry, my bad:

http://pastebin.com/WxGyPgQ8Last edited by UX.MAN on Wed Apr 02, 2014 4:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

The firmware loaded.

```
[   16.702046] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
```

What does

```
ifconfig -a
```

show?

----------

## UX.MAN

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 9.6.161.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 9.6.161.255

        inet6 fe80::21e:68ff:fe56:d208  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1e:68:56:d2:08  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 18000  bytes 17189317 (16.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 450  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 12379  bytes 2318776 (2.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 46  bytes 2856 (2.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 46  bytes 2856 (2.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1f:3c:1d:38:f5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

... and you have wlan0 but its not started.  Your kernel appears to be good.

How did you plan to start wlan0?

----------

## UX.MAN

I'm sorry NeddySeagoon, I don't understand what you mean with that.

I thought that wicd would take care of starting up wlan0. Is there something I'm missing here?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

There are lots of ways to mange network interfaces, wicd is one of them. Its one I've never used, mostly because I want my interfaces to be controlled without needing Xorg or a GUI.

Do you have wpa_supplicant to manage your wireless encryption.  It may be a dependency of wicd.

Somehow, you will need to configure wpa_supplicant, maybe wicd does that via its GUI?

Your kernel is good, its providing the wlan0 interface, the next step is to configure and start the interface.

----------

## UX.MAN

Ok, I've been using WICD for a long time and haven't had any troubles before.

I have done a simple test on wlan0 and found the following:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

Strange fact is that this device should support scanning.

Do you have any idea of why would this happen? maybe some functionality that it's not been enabled on my kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

Some systems have a wifi Tx power control.  

It may be a physical switch you need to operate to enable the wifi transmitter, it may be a keyboard combination.

Further, Tx power can be controlled directly by the hardware, like a light switch, or it may be a switch read by software, in which case you need the software to act on the switch settings.  This software if you need it, is in two parts.  the rfkill support in the kernel and the rfkill user space application.  You either need both parts or none. 

dmesg may say something useful at the end as a result of your

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

What does

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

have to say about your Tx power?

You can use iwconfig to try to manually set Tx power too.

----------

## UX.MAN

```
# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

# zgrep RFKILL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y
```

It seems that Tx power control is set on my kernel. What does the  *Quote:*   

> wlan0     no wireless extensions.

  mean?

----------

## UX.MAN

Also, the power switch is on the power-on position, so it should be working.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UX.MAN,

That iwconfig claiming that wlan0 has not of the extra wireless options over and above a wired network connection.

Does

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

change that?

You have the kernel part of rfkill, what about the user space part?

```
emerge net-wireless/rfkill
```

You cannot tell by looking at the switch, if it signals the software or operates directly on the wireless transmitter.

----------

## UX.MAN

Not blocked

```
# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

3: hci0: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

----------

## UX.MAN

I'm lost right now. This is the first time on all of these years using Gentoo.

Does anyone know what can I do next?

----------

## Gusar

Check if you have wext compatibility in your kernel. If not, iwconfig won't work. iw will though, so install and try that. Don't know what wicd uses to do it's job, maybe it relies on wext.

----------

## UX.MAN

Gusar your tip worked!

Thank you both for the useful information.

Regards

----------

## UX.MAN

In order to make my wireless interface work, I had to enable WEXT extension, as said before. Make sure you have the following kernel option enabled:

```
# grep -i wext /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

Marking this post as resolved.

----------

